# just saw it in person



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Well was walking past the Audi dealership in Mayfair and they're having an event and the covers had been taken off.

It was red, from the side it really really doesn't look much different to the mk2, don't know if I like the back and definitely didn't think the red suited it. The alloys looked nice though


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

this one...

Steering wheel on wrong side


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Black grill and body kit. Maybe an sline?


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

spike said:


> this one...
> 
> Steering wheel on wrong side


the very one :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

This forum will be flooded with pics of it tomorrow, as some of going to see it


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont think the badge on the bonnet looks right,looks too small.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I work in Mayfair so will check this out tomorrow.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

That's more like it, no bling 
I'm in Mayfair tomorrow so will see if it's still there.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that looks like a MK2 !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

That must be the S-Line as it has the TTS front bumper and side-skirts...


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Invite only apparently. Really poor move by Audi I think. Wouldn't let me through the door despite a handful of people in there. Guess they don't want my money.


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

roddy said:


> that looks like a MK2 !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I was surprised how much it looked like a MK2 and seeing the pic I really think the front looks a little odd! Had the spoiler up last night and it seemed much wider than the current one and at a totally different angle. I've got a ticket for tonight so will reserve judgement until I get a better look.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wak said:


>


 8)


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

I getting more and more in love !!!


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mk2 face lift!

Not changed enough for my liking


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I also think it looks like a Mk2 facelift but i'm still going to buy one.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

t


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wak said:


> t


Looks great 

8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Changes are subtle but a lot and it's very nice display and displays on vent controls are superb


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you having one Wak?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

No got other things on my mind before I change cars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

The more I see of the mk3, the less I like it.

The dashboard I don't like at all. The wheel arches make the design look dated and the interior is too Spartan IMO.

On the plus side, glad to see the seats now have some thigh support, my biggest issue with my current car.

Maybe when I see the TTS I'll be a bit more pregnant.

When I first saw the mk2 I was instantly sold, not this time.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Love the interior, exterior is evolution not revolution. Guess that works for Porker! And it means that people will be more confident buying as they are not worried about a completely different redesigned car coming out. It also helps to maintain the value of older models.

Personally I think Evolution is the best way - To constantly improve, it matures the design and the technology and leads to less problems that a complete redesign would introduce.

Seems that saggy seats wont be a problem! Lets hope the dash-pod doesn't fail!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I do likey, I did manage to get a glimpse yesterday as although the windows at the showroom were covered I did see it throught the door which was open. The wheels are very nice 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Best colour by far


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Video of the event on wednesday (I was there for the event the next day).






And geneva:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Wak said:


> Changes are subtle but a lot and it's very nice display and displays on vent controls are superb


If you look at the TT Mk3 press pack you'll see that the basic model does not have the digital vent displays - just rotary knobs!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Changes are subtle but a lot and it's very nice display and displays on vent controls are superb
> ...


Yes it makes you wonder how many of these new innovative features will only be available on the upper range models or as expensive extras.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


What? You thought that everything would be standard? How long have you been buying Audi?

Nowadays I always add 20% to any supposed list price to get the car I actually want from any VAG brand except Skoda.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I just came back from Geneva last night and I saw it in person, too. Had a chat with the girl on the TTC marry-go-round and she told me the keyless drive is going to be standard. Lovely! Nevertheless I have a depressing feeling that my love towards TT Mk3 has ground to the sudden holt. I imagined the new generation to look closer to Mk2 but be technically superior. So far
I don't like the new virtual dash (looks like LCD watch as opposed to classy mechanical one);
I don't like diamond stitching seats (probably there is a strong material underneath the leather preventing the seats sagging. Unfortunately because of that "diamond sandwich" the leather is as supple as a cardboard box);
The front looks very muscly and aggressive but nothing like TT.
The three huge air vents above the the centre console demolished any hopes of really minimalistic dash. Audi stylists should get a lesson from this year's Car of the year: Peugeot 308. That dashboard IS minimalistic.

If anybody wants to sell a TTS, new-ish, I am ready to buy. 
Why oh why didn't I order one couple of wks ago when it was still possible? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

ZephyR2 said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Look at the options list of the current A3 for an idea of how the options stack up. Very little as standard and the list price of mine was a shade over £34k for a diesel and not the Quattro either!

Steve


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Jacek said:


> Why oh why didn't I order one couple of wks ago when it was still possible? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have they stopped taking orders for the Mk2 already?


----------



## SomeArchitect (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, confirmed with them Friday evening that order book on Mk2 has closed.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

SomeArchitect said:


> Yes, confirmed with them Friday evening that order book on Mk2 has closed.


Crikes, feels like the end of an era... :-|


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

wja96 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > MINI-TTGuy said:
> ...


Well since June last year to be honest.  
But that aside, if you don't get the new digital display as standard where will your radio go? Will there be traditional analogue dials for the speedo, fuel, temperature etc. Where will they put the heater / heated seat controls?
I can't see them making a separate old style dash just to accommodate these for base models. So what are the other options.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

datamonkey said:


> SomeArchitect said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, confirmed with them Friday evening that order book on Mk2 has closed.
> ...


Almost end of the world for me! Well, maybe not THAT bad: My dealer promised to get me something as close to my dream spec as poss. Will see...


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

...And he did! I am a very happy owner of the TTS. Beautifully specced, lovely curves (as opposed to butch lines of Mk3).
I am happy.
The time will do it's magic, I suppose, and in a couple of years I will be ready to get into Mk3, but not yet.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Jacek said:


> ...And he did! I am a very happy owner of the TTS. Beautifully specced, lovely curves (as opposed to butch lines of Mk3).
> I am happy.
> The time will do it's magic, I suppose, and in a couple of years I will be ready to get into Mk3, but not yet.


Congrats!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Jacek said:


> ...And he did! I am a very happy owner of the TTS. Beautifully specced, lovely curves (as opposed to butch lines of Mk3).
> I am happy.
> The time will do it's magic, I suppose, and in a couple of years I will be ready to get into Mk3, but not yet.


Nice one! Be careful with it in those narrow Brighton roads!

Can u share some pics?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I am sad to learn that the new seats are less than comfortable. I love my alcantera seats and hope to have similar in the MIK3.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

patatus said:


> Video of the event on wednesday (I was there for the event the next day).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks okay but I'm waiting to see what roadster looks like. Sorry, but having a load a dancers, actors & journos from 'style' magazines I've never heard of or read (on a jolly with freebies) saying what a great car it is does nothing at all for me.

On the other hand I normally change every 3 years so will see what's around after Christmas. Never has same car for consecutive swaps yet, so probably moving on. Do quite fancy a porker next, but also may look at a top end GTi / R...

Budget not really a problem, but not sure I want to spend much north of 50-55k...


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

@ VerTTigo and datamonkey- thanks, guys! I am SOOO happy with this lovely machine. I'd like to show this beauty but I don't know how (how embarrassing!). Anyway, this is just an Ibis White TTS with Black/Silver leather seats and some gadgets built in. Nothing out of ordinary for most of you, guys, but to me it's LOVELY  
My better half just rolls her eyes when I keep talking about it all the time. And yes, if I could I would wash it and polish it every w/end. And in between, too, if it just rained :lol:

@ MoreGooderTT- The seats were not comfortable for me, but I'm sure they will be improved when the proper production starts. It's just me.


----------

